# [Unigine Heaven 2.0] Eure Ergebnisse



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

*PCGHX Ranking

DX10*



1280x1024 4xAF High
RomeoJ
 - Score 
*4581*
 - Intel Xeon W3520@  4.2GHz -
 2x
Nvidia GTX 480
Communicator
 - Score 
*3862*
 -  Intel Core-I7 860 @ 4,1 GHz - 
ATi 5970
jigsaw83
 - Score
* 3622*
 - Intel Core i-7 860 @ 3,42 GHz                  - 
2x Nvidia GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000
Potman
 - Score 
*2872*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 @   4,0 GHz - 
ATi 5870 @1090/1320
Cyron78
 - Score 
*2857*
 - Core-I7 920 @ 3,9 GHz -  
Nvidia GTX 295 @658/1473/1118         
Riot_deluxe
 - Score 
*2837*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 480
@800/2000/1600
Portvv
 - Score 
*2824*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @ 3,80GHz  - 
Nvidia GTX 470 @ 825/1650/925
e-freak
 - Score 
*2780*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @ 3,5 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 480
glx
 - Score 
*2597*
 - Core-I7 860 @ 2,8 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 295
D3N$0
 - Score 
*2572*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6 Ghz - 
ATi 5770 CF @ 935/1360
-Phoenix-
 - Score 
*2541*
 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4GHz - 
ATi  5870
Bl1zz4rd
 - Score 
*2476*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,9 GHz - 
ATi 5870 @ 875/1225
D!str(+)yer
 - Score 
*2311*
 - Intel Xeon W3520 @ 3,5GHz - 
ATi 5870
namoet
 - Score 
*2173*
 - AMD Phenom X4 940 @ 3,4 GHz - 
ATi 5850 @950/1150/1,25V                  
Joker4Life
 - Score 
*744*
 - Intel Core-I5 750 @ 3,6 GHz - 
ATi 5850
sentinel1
 - Score 
*1814*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @ 4,0 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 285
749/1613/1350
sipsap
 - Score 
*1628*
 - Intel i5-750 @ 2,9GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 275@ 731/1200                  
CrashStyle
 - Score 
*1577*
 - AMD Phenom II X4  955 @ 3,4 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 285
ConNerVos
 - Score 
*1570*
 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 3,6GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 280 1GB
Gnome
 - Score 
*1562*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,2GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 285 2GB
PCTom
 - Score 
*1535 *
- AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,4GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 280
SpanK
 - Score
* 1458*
 -AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,2GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 260
ATi-Maniac93
 - Score 
*1437*
 - AMD Phenom 9650 @ 2,68 GHz - 
ATi 4870
@ 839 / 1125
Legacyy
 - Score 
*1325*
 - Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2,66GHz -
 ATi 4870 @ 802/1100
OnkelSatan
 - Score 
*1377*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,4 GHz - 
ATi 4870 @ 780/1090
ich558
 - Score 
*1211*
 - Intel Core 2Duo E6700 @ 3,4Ghz - 
GTX 260
Potman
   - Score 
*1202*
 - AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 3,5GHz - 
ATi 4850
 725/1150

Alexthealex
 - Score 
*751*
 - AMD Phenom 9650 @ 2,58 GHz - 
ATi 5670
*

DX11*



 1280x1024 8xAA 16xAF High
Woodruff
 - Score 
*2209*
 - Intel Core-I5 750 @ 2,67GHz - 
2x ATi 5870

RomeoJ
 - Score 
*2163*
 - Intel Xeon W3520@   4.2 GHz - 
2x
Nvidia GTX 480
MrHide
 - Score 
*2129*
 - Intel Core-i7 960 @3,33 Ghz - 
2x ATi 5970 @ 725/1000
Communicator
 - Score 
*1815*
 - Intel Core-I7 860 @ 4,1 GHz - 
ATi 5970
sheriff_80
 - Score 
*1732*
 - Intel Core I-7 950 @ 3,41 GHz - 
2x Nvidia GTX 460
jigsaw83
 - Score
* 1640*
 - Intel Core i-7 860 @ 3,42 GHz                  - 
2x Nvidia GTX 460 @ 800/1600/2000
Riot_deluxe
 - Score 
*1499*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4,0 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 480
@800/2000/1600
Cash
 - Score 
*1409 *
- Intel Core-I7 920 @ 2,67GHz - 
2x ATI 5870
Potman
 - Score 
*1400*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6GHz - 
ATi5870 @ 865/1300
der Moloch
 - Score 
*1375*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @ 3,5Ghz - 
Nvidia GTX 480
e-freak
 - Score 
*1375*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @ 3,5Ghz - 
Nvidia GTX 480
-Phoenix-
 - Score 
*1*
*178*
 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz - 
ATi  5870
Portvv
 - Score 
*1141*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @3,80 GHz -
 Nvidia GTX 470 @ 800/900/1600
cemo
 - Score 
*843*
 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,6 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 470 @ 770/915/1540
namoet
 - Score 
*832*
 - AMD Phenom X4 940 @ 3,4 GHz - 
ATi 5850 @950/1150/1,25V                  
D!str(+)yer
 - Score 
*816*
 -  Intel Xeon W3520 @ 3,5 GHz -
 ATi 5870
Striker434
 - Score 
*793*
 - Intel Core-I7 920 @ 2,67 GHz - 
ATi 5870

Joker4Life
 - Score 
*744*
 - Intel Core-I5 750 @ 2,67GHz - 
ATi 5850 @ 825 1150
Ston3
 - Score 
*712*
 - AMD Phenom II X3 BE @ 3,5 GHz - 
Nvidia GTX 465​ 
Hey PCGHXler,


Der Heaven Benchmark geht in die 2. Runde.
Dieser Thread dient zum vergleichen und Austauschen von Ergebnissen.
Dabei Unterscheiden wir zwischen DX 10/11

Den Benchmark bekommt ihr hier

Die Settings sind *folgende*

*
DX 10 Settings:* 

1280x1024
Shaders : high
Textures: high
Filter: Triliniear
Anisotropy: 4x
Volumetric enabled
Refraction enabled
Occlusion enabled
Tessellation disabled
Replication disabled

*DX 11 Settings*

1280x1024 
8xAA
16xAF
Tessellation normal
Replication enabled
Volumetric enabled
Refraction enabled
Occlusion enabled
Shaders High
Textures High


Wenn ihr eure Graka Oc habt , dann gebt den Takt bitte an!



Hier mal mein Ergebnis:
Siehe Anhang^^
Die 4870 ist mit 839Mhz Core und 1125 Mem gelaufen.
Ich freue mich auf Eure Ergebnisse...
​


----------



## -Phoenix- (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

moin

so hab mal Benchmark mal durchlaufen lassen (sieht aber mit den einstellungen von dir ganzschön hässlich aus ) ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch ein Durchlauf mit alles auf Anschlag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

@ Phoenix

Ja Tessellation sieht schon verdammt geil aus^^


----------



## -Phoenix- (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Jo aber 17 FPS sind ned wirklich viel^^


----------



## sentinel1 (25. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Hab oben mal eine Ranking Tabelle Hinzugefügt!


----------



## Communicator (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Meine Punkte:





Gruß.


----------



## Portvv (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

gebencht in DX 11 , gleiche settings wie -Phoenix-, also alles auf anschlag.


edit: -Phoenix- hat bei seinem ersten Bench nicht auf DX 10 sondern DX 11 gebencht müsstest du mal in deinem Ranking berichtiegen


----------



## Portvv (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

und hier nochmal mit den gleichen settings wie Communicator.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Das ist echt ziemlich bescheuert^^

Jeder bencht hier in anderen Auflösungen und APIs^^
Wie soll ich da ein Ranking machen


----------



## sentinel1 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Da der Ati - Treiber bei AF etwas stark trickst, müsste man eigentlich ohne AF und AA testen, nur so als Vorschlag!

Quelle: PCGH - Ausgabe 05/2010 Seite 20 Anisotroper Filter: ..


----------



## SpanK (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Hier mal mein Benchergebnis...   Die GTX260 läuft auf  660/1450/1100


----------



## Communicator (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Hmm, also nach nochmaliger Kontrolle sage ich mal das ich es exakt nach Deiner Vorgabe gemacht habe. Laut erstem Post mit Deinem Vorgaben.

Gruß.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

@ Communicator

Jop , stimmt 
Sorry.

Habe die Liste aktualiesiert.

Ich hoffe auf mehr Ergebnisse.

Soll ich noch Rankings ohne AF/AA einführen?


----------



## sentinel1 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Am Besten in einem extra Spoiler und zwar in 1024 und 1680 Auflösung, ich mach mal den Anfang:


----------



## sentinel1 (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Mit oder ohne AF nimmt sich bei mir nicht viel, gerade mal 50 Punkte, also eher doch nicht.


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

so hab jetzt nochmal gebencht mit den von euch verwendeten Werten:

1280x1024 4xAF Dx10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1280x1024 8xAA 16xAF Dx11 tessalation auf normal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einheitliche Benchmark Werte sind schon was feines


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

@ Portvv

Könntest du noch mal mit den DX10 Settings benchen?
Denn dann würde man sehen ob die GTX 470 an allen vorbei zieht....

@-Phoenix-

Habe deinen Score aktualisiert


----------



## Communicator (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Directx10 mit HD5970:
Und update DX11:


----------



## Communicator (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Da der Ati - Treiber bei AF etwas stark trickst, müsste man eigentlich ohne AF und AA testen, nur so als Vorschlag!
> 
> Quelle: PCGH - Ausgabe 05/2010 Seite 20 Anisotroper Filter: ..


 
Bin gerade in Benchlaune:

Btw, wie kriegt man denn AF deaktiviert ?


----------



## Portvv (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> @ Portvv
> 
> Könntest du noch mal mit den DX10 Settings benchen?
> Denn dann würde man sehen ob die GTX 470 an allen vorbei zieht....
> ...


 

so hier der Bench in deinen vorgegebenen DX 10 Settings , natürlich liegt dort die dual Karte vorn, mach gleich noch ein Bench in deinen vorgegebenen Dx 11 settings , dort wird die 470 die 5970 in den Minimum fps vernichten


----------



## Portvv (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



Communicator schrieb:


> Bin gerade in Benchlaune:
> 
> Btw, wie kriegt man denn AF deaktiviert ?


 

ähmmm wenn du nicht mal weisst wie man das AF deaktivieren kann , kann ich ja davon ausgehen das deine Benches nie unter AF gelauffen sind wie wärs wenn du AF im treiber deaktivierst


----------



## Portvv (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

hier ist der Bench in den vorgegebenen DX 11 Settings, nun gut vernichtet hat sie die 5970 bei den minimum fps nicht , aber dennoch gewiint die single gpu gegen die dual karte mit guten 5 fps mehr bei den min fps. tesslation ist eindeutig Fermi Gebiet.

@ Communicator: warum hast du beim ersten Bench in Dx 11 mit 8xaa und 16af mehr minimun und weniger maximal frames als in deinen 2.ten mit nur 4x Af wo du nur min. 8fps hast dafür aber fast doppelt so hohe max. frames wie im ersten Bench( alles auf seite 2 bezogen vom Thread), irgendwas haut da  nicht hin.


----------



## Communicator (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



Portvv schrieb:


> ähmmm wenn du nicht mal weisst wie man das AF deaktivieren kann , kann ich ja davon ausgehen das deine Benches nie unter AF gelauffen sind wie wärs wenn du AF im treiber deaktivierst


 
Doch, davon kannst Du ausgehen das die mit AF gelaufen sind. Das kann man beim Bench einstellen. Dann sind die Treibereinstellungen hinfällig, da man bei dem Treiber "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" einstellen kann.
Beim Bench konnte ich aber AF nicht völlig abstellen, da ich nur 1xAF und nicht deaktiviert oder 0x zur Auswahl hatte. Ich hätte ihn auch mit dem Treiber dazu zwingen können, jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt es mir auch wieder ein. Ganz vergessen.Da kann man dann "Benutzerdefinierte Werte verwenden" einstellen, dann wird der Treiber der "Chef". 
Zu den Min-Fps, da habe ich einfach die CPU etwas, na sagen wir mal übertrieben Übertaktet. Werde es heute nach der Arbeit mal etwas besser abstimmen.

Geht schon alles seinen "ehrlichen" Weg hier. Keine Sorge...

Gruß.


----------



## Portvv (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

der heaven ist er ein gpu benchmark da spielt die cpu nicht so ne grosse rolle, theoretisch je mehr takt desto mehr leistung , wenn du die cpu moderater taktestet wird der bench dir nicht mehr fps ausspucken


----------



## Communicator (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Habe jetzt mal ohne Übertaktung (ausser Turbo) zwei Durchläufe mit DX11 und alles aus.(Treiber erzwungen, obwohl bei mir per Treiber min x2 ist.)
Meine Karte hat aus irgendwelchen Gründen Probleme bei den Übergängen der einzelnen Stages (ein/ausblenden der Bilder), genau da bricht sie ein. (CF Problem evtl. ?).

Nochwas, die Durchläufe wurden direkt hintereinander gemacht. Unterschied von Min-FPS ist schon komisch, oder ?


----------



## Portvv (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

beim ersten durchlauf sind die min fps immer etwas niedriger , das mit den einbrechen der frames durfte halt auf cf im allgemeinen zurück zuführen zu sein. cf ist nicht gerade dafür berühmt gut zu funktionieren (sorry ist aber so)

edit : hier noch ein bench in DX11 auch ohne AA und AF


----------



## Communicator (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



Portvv schrieb:


> cf ist nicht gerade dafür berühmt gut zu funktionieren (sorry ist aber so)


 
Naja, reicht ja für alle bisherigen Karten.... 



Portvv schrieb:


> edit : hier noch ein bench in DX11 auch ohne AA und AF


 
Werde heute abend mit OC-Cpu nachlegen.....


----------



## Gnome (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Mein Benchmark befindet sich im Anhang 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE C2 @ 3,2 GHz Standard Takt (OC kommt noch > läuft grad Prime )
Sparkle GTX 285 2GB @ Standard Takt

*DX 10: 1562 Punkte



*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Sodele, dann will ich auch ma:

DX10 : 2311
DX11 : 816
Alles max: 397
(1080pp & tesselation extrem)

Sys: Xeon W3520 @ 3,5GHz & HD5870 @stock


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Von mir dann auch mal einer.


----------



## Potman (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Hi,
Zu Anfang zwei kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge von mir: 

1.  Den CPU Takt bei immer bei CPU flags ablesen. Bei manchen CPU´s steht bei CPU Model auch ein Takt, der aber bei OC nicht korrekt ist. 

2. Wäre schön wenn du die Taktraten der Grafikkarten auch mit in die Liste schreiben würdest. Is ja schließlich ein GPU benchmark  

Soo... genug gemekert  hab auch ma gebencht, bisher nur DX10.

Beide screens im Anhang:

*Phenom II X4 955 @ 4GHz, HD 5870 @865/1300 (OC ab Werk) : 2487 Score

Athlon II X2 240 @ 3,5GHz, HD 4850 @Stock : 1084 Score
*


----------



## RomeoJ (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

So, auch mal gebencht mit neuer GraKa... ;

SyS (24/7):

W3520@ 4.2/4000/1000
noch 1x GTX480@ STOCK 

**********************

_Score`s:_

*DX.10: 2551*

*DX.11: 1186*

**********************

Ich denke das ist ohkai...oder ??


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

Wow, da habt ihr aber alle fleißig gebencht....werde mal die Liste aktualisieren!

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim benchen.
Btw, weiss einer von euch ob man mit dem neuen CCC 10.4 mehr Score bekommt?

Edit : sooo sieht jetzt viel übersichtlicher aus!
Alles Aktualisiert und Hyperlinks für eure Namen hinzugefügt!

Wenn ihr Eure GPU oc habt bitte Takt angeben!


----------



## Portvv (30. April 2010)

man in den Thread ist echt die übersicht verloren gegangen, bin ja selbst mit dran schuld das ranking ist völlig nutzlos da andere auflösung und aa/af werte, kannst du nicht in verschiedene kategorien unterteilen , sprich DX10/aulösung/aa/af und das geleiche für DX11 + tesslations stufe , wäre der übersicht halber wesentlich einfacher, ist halt für dich mehr arbeit



RomeoJ schrieb:


> So, auch mal gebencht mit neuer GraKa... ;
> 
> SyS (24/7):
> 
> ...


 


deine minimum fps sind viel zu niedrig , guck mal auf meine screens , die sind teilweise doppelt so hoch. hast du immer nur 1 mal durchlaufen lassen? wenn ja dann mach es 2 mal und nehme den wert sollte deutlich höher sein als deine jetzigen


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hey,

hmm..sicher einmal...was meinst denn mit 2x..??? Hintereinander...oder kann man das irgentwo einstellen ???


Und Teilweise doppelt so hoch...??? Ich sehe, du hats 53 und ich 46 ..??? oder welchen wert meist du..??


grtz


----------



## Portvv (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hmm..sicher einmal...was meinst denn mit 2x..??? Hintereinander...oder kann man das irgentwo einstellen ???
> 
> ...


 

ja ich mein hintereinander , ob man das einstellen kann weiss ich nicht?

mein Bench in dx11 (post 23) da habe ich sogar mehr als doppelte soviele min. fps als du. lass mal 2 mal durchlaufen und sag mal ob sich deine min. fps geändert haben


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hmm...hast wohl recht, ich werde das heute Abend mal mehrmals hintereinander laufen lassen....mal gucken.

Hier erstmal das Ergebniss vom SLI...1x durchgelaufen...

_24/ Settings...._

W3520@ 4,2Ghz/4000/1000
2x GTX480@ STOCK

***********************

*DX10 = 4581*

*DX11 = 2163*

************************

Naja, ich denke, der Flaschnhals ist ganz klar die CPU...

_
[Klugsch****ON]..damit ist die 5970 von Platz 1...*fg[Klugsch***OFF]_


----------



## Communicator (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, um 23 Uhr wird zurückgebencht. Da komme ich aber im Leben niemals ran an die Punkte.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

@RomeoJ

Wow , was ein Score 
War aber bei 2 GTX 480 nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hihi....danke...jepp...aber schon heftig, hatte vorher auch 2x5870 ge`heaven`d...und das echt nicht verkehrt... 




Communicator schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, um 23 Uhr wird zurückgebencht. Da komme ich aber im Leben niemals ran an die Punkte.




Jipppie...DUal-GPU (2xRV870) *vs* Dual-GPU (2xGF100)....

Hatte bis zum DMontag auch 2 x 5870 drinne, aber die beiden rocken schon ein bissel anders..


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hihi....danke...jepp...aber schon heftig, hatte vorher auch 2x5870 ge`heaven`d...und das echt nicht verkehrt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich eigendlich für einen User mehrere Ergebnisse zulassen , also wenn sie z.B andre Hardware Benchen?
Dann würdest du z.b noch auf rang 2 mit einer GTX 480 sein.
Und ich könnte deine 2x5870 dazutun , falls du screen hast?


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

nee....ich denke 1 bench pro user....oder nicht ?? sonst wird es echt zu unübersichtlich, oder ??

E://

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1620740-post20.html

..da ist der Post mit 2x5870...ihr hattet vorher einen anderen fred...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



RomeoJ schrieb:


> ..ihr hattet vorher einen anderen fred...



Eben nicht 
Das hier ist Heaven 2.0!


----------



## RomeoJ (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

axxo....upps...verdammt..da habe ich natürlich nun nicht drauf geachtet, sry... ;


----------



## Portvv (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

kleines Update: DX 11:

Grafikkarte wurde auf folgende werte OC : 800/900/1600

Edit: RomeoJ kannst du irgendwo auslesen oder sehen wie sli mit dem Unigine heaven 2.0 skaliert?


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Moinsen,

nee du..auslesen kann man es nicht, eben nur die Punkte vergleichen...


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hie mein Ergebnis:


----------



## Gnome (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Und mit welchem Takt läuft dein Phenom und deine GTX 285?


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Gnome schrieb:


> Und mit welchem Takt läuft dein Phenom und deine GTX 285?



Bitte schön hab es ganz vergessen.


----------



## Cyron78 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Für den Bench mal eben die 295er auf 600/1293/1074 angehoben.


----------



## Potman (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



RomeoJ schrieb:


> nee....ich denke 1 bench pro user....oder nicht ?? sonst wird es echt zu unübersichtlich, oder ??



Also ich bin schon 2mal drin bei Dx10  Mit zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen. 

Ich würds schon gut finden wenn man merhere Ergebnisse mit unterschiedlicher Hardware posten dürfte.

vllt könnte man ja, wenns zuviel wird, die SLI/CF Benches von den SingleGPU Benches trennen.


----------



## Cyron78 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Ja.. da ich ja nun nen guten 3ten Platz habe wäre das sinnvoll ^^

Dann sollte aber auch die neue Genaration von der Alten getrennt werden..
..wenn denn unser Listenführer mal nachtragen würde.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ja.. da ich ja nun nen guten 3ten Platz habe wäre das sinnvoll ^^
> 
> Dann sollte aber auch die neue Genaration von der Alten getrennt werden..
> ..wenn denn unser Listenführer mal nachtragen würde.



Habe aktuallisiert....
Soll ich es trennen wenn ja - wie genau?
Ich habe Potmans Ergebnisse drin gelassen , weil es 2 völlig unterschiedliche Sys sind.


----------



## Cyron78 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

 DA musste ich schon übertakten um ne 5870 zu schlagen.. 

Wenn hier mehrere Ergebnisse ständen würde sich ne Trennung lohnen..

Also noch ne Trennung bei neuen 58xx/gtx4xx im vergleich zu unseren alten gtx260-295 +ati4870


----------



## Potman (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Also ich würde nur die MultiGPU benches von den SingleGPU´s trennen, mehr nicht. Um dem gesamtüberblick zubewahren, denn man sollte doch auch die HD5xxx/GTX4xx mit dem HD4xxx und GTX2xx usw vergleichen können.

€: zum DX11 bench, Tesslation auf Normal oder auf Extreme? Also hier gibts beides im Thread aber in der Liste sind nur die mit der Tesslation auf Normal also hab ich auch so gebencht.

DirectX 11:
*Phenom II X4 955 @ 3600MHz, HD 5870 865/1300. Score: 1400*


----------



## glx (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Potman schrieb:


> *HD 5870 865/1300*



Geht da nicht mehr Core Takt unter Wasser?


----------



## Potman (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Gehn tut da bestimmt mehr, hoffe ich doch . Ich hab meine 5870 noch nicht gequält. Die ist Werkseitig auf 865/1300 und ich hab auch *noch* keine Hand angelegt. 
Hatte bisher noch nicht die Zeit und das Bedürfnis die 5870 zu übertakten, ich mein genug Leistung für Games hat sie ja auch. 

Aber das werde ich aufjedenfall noch machen!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Potman schrieb:


> Gehn tut da bestimmt mehr, hoffe ich doch . Ich hab meine 5870 noch nicht gequält. Die ist Werkseitig auf 865/1300 und ich hab auch *noch* keine Hand angelegt.
> Hatte bisher noch nicht die Zeit und das Bedürfnis die 5870 zu übertakten, ich mein genug Leistung für Games hat sie ja auch.
> 
> Aber das werde ich aufjedenfall noch machen!



Hätte ja sein können , manchmal wird man beim Benchmarken so gierig auf neue , höhere Scores , dass man langsam aber sicher in die ungemütlichen Takthöhen kommt


----------



## Potman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hier ein kleines Update von meinem zweit Rechner mit OC

**UPDATE* AMD Athlon X2 240 @ 3,5GHz, HD 4850 @ 725/1150, Score: 1202*

kleine Anmerkung: 

Bei den DX11 Bencheinstellungen gibts bei Tesslation nur entweder   Disabled, moderat, normal oder extreme. Du hast bei Dx11 "Tessellation  enabled" stehen, das sorgt für verwirrung. Da alle DX11 Benches in der  Liste mit Tesslation auf Normal gebencht haben, würde ich empfehlen  statts "enabled"->"normal" zu schreiben.


----------



## Potman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

bitte diesen Post löschen


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Potman schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Update von meinem zweit Rechner mit OC
> 
> **UPDATE* AMD Athlon X2 240 @ 3,5GHz, HD 4850 @ 725/1150, Score: 1202*
> 
> ...



Ok habe aktualisiert!
Tessellation : Normal


----------



## namoet (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

moin moin

hier meine benches

phenomIIx4 940be@3,4ghz, hd5850@stock,


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

so hier meine Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD phenom II 965BE x4 3,411GHZ stock,HD4870 @780/1090

mfg OS

edit wird das auch ma aktualiesier?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> so hier meine Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist ja gut , ich finde wenn ich einmal am Tag aktualisiere , reicht es , gugg dir mal die andren Threads hier an , da dauerts teilweise Tage bis die Listen aktualisiert werden.

Jawoll!
Mein Drecks Phenom (Ur-Phenom) ist schneller als deiner , ich habe aber auch bissi mehr GPU oc!
Desweiteren ist dies ja auch ein Grafik-Benchmark!


----------



## OnkelSatan (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

sorry ich wollt nich nerven 

aber ich hab da schonwieder was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab doch n 965BE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg OS


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> sorry ich wollt nich nerven
> 
> aber ich hab da schonwieder was
> 
> ...



Ist schon Ok - es dient ja der Richtigkeit


----------



## Potman (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

kleines Update mit 5870er OC. Hab mich jetzt ma dran gemacht. Die Karte macht 1000MHz Chiptakt ohne Spannungserhöhung und bei gemütlichen 44°c im Unigine Bench. 

DX10:
**Update* AMD Phenom II 955 @ 3,6GHz , HD 5870 @ 1000/1300 , Score: 2674*

Mein DX11 Score kireg ich einfach nicht mehr geknackt. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich da auf 1400 Punkte gekommen bin. Sogar mit OC schaff ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## Cyron78 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Mist^^
4 Punkte über dem Ergebniss was ich mir noch aufbehalten wollte


----------



## Cyron78 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

So dann halt nen neues^^


Gtx295@639/1392/1095


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Cyron78 schrieb:


> So dann halt nen neues^^
> 
> 
> Gtx295@639/1392/1095



Nicht schlecht ....
Allerdings muss man sagen das Potman die 5870 ganzschön hochgezüchtet hat!
Aber nun bist du ja wieder vorne.
Das wundert mich ein wenig , das er soviel Takt bekommen hat - unter Luft bei guten Temps


----------



## Potman (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Das wundert mich ein wenig , das er soviel Takt bekommen hat - unter Luft bei guten Temps



Wenn du mich meinst, meine 5870er wird wassergekühlt mit nem EK Water block FC5870  bei 1000MHz is auch noch nicht schluß. Mal schaun wie hoch die noch geht mit Standardspannung, und dann kann ich immernoch die Spannung ein wenig anheben.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

*Update * Mehr geht erstmal nicht, riecht nach ner künstlichen OC - Sperre der GPU.

Übernimm trotzdem bitte mal meine Werte: CPU 4GHZ usw.


----------



## Potman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Cyron78 schrieb:


> So dann halt nen neues^^
> 
> 
> Gtx295@639/1392/1095



Konter 
Na dann auch mal ein neuer von mir!  Ich wusste doch das der Phenom @ 3.6GHz die HD @ 1000MHz ein wenig ausbremst.

**UPDATE* AMD Phenom II 955 @4000MHz, HD 5870 @1050/1300, Score: 2787* 

für 1050MHz hab ich jetzt schon 1,2625V gebraucht  so langsam is schluß bei meiner 5870er. also ich erwarte jetzt keine großen Taktsteigerungen mehr, ich denke wenn sie bis 1100MHz geht kann ich zufreiden sein. Die Temps sind alle noch im "besser als grünen Bereich"  und mit dem Afterburner kann ich bis auf 1,35V VDDC hoch.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Potman schrieb:


> Konter
> Na dann auch mal ein neuer von mir!  Ich wusste doch das der Phenom @ 3.6GHz die HD @ 1000MHz ein wenig ausbremst.
> 
> **UPDATE* AMD Phenom II 955 @4000MHz, HD 5870 @1050/1300, Score: 2787*
> ...



Das ist ja ein offener Schlagabtausch 
Mal sehen ob die GTX 480 noch irgendwann geknackt werden^^
Triple CF?


----------



## Portvv (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

So mal ein bissen an der takt- und volt schraube gedreht


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**


Ochmenno ihr seid gemein *joke* -wollt mal nen 3ten Platz^^

Mit ner Volterhöhung hab ich jetzt noch nicht gespielt..
Hab mich in der Vergangenheit auch immer gefragt wie eine 5870 meine 295er schlagen kann -aber da sie ja auch 1,5 gb hat ist das halt so^^

Mit Cpu OC musste ich passen, ob 3,9 oder 4,2ghz machte keinen Unterschied.

Gratulation aber erstmal


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Mal sehen wie lang ich Platz 3 diesmal halte^^ 

295er @658,1473,1118


----------



## Portvv (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

man beachte den unterschied bei den minimum frames der ist ja signifikant


----------



## Potman (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Sooo Jungs. Hab mich nochmal dran gemacht  Das konnt ich ja nicht auf mit sitzen lassen. 

Neuer Score:

**UPDATE* AMD Phenom II 955 @ 4000MHz, HD 5870 @ 1090/1320, Score: 2872*

Mit 1100MHz krieg ich immer frezzes  schade das wär ne runde Zahl gewesen.

Viel spaß beim Knacken


----------



## Cyron78 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Portvv schrieb:


> man beachte den unterschied bei den minimum frames der ist ja signifikant


 
Stimmt allerdings, wir zählen zum Glück hier so nicht^^

Der GLX hat mit ner 295er auch noch 7 FPS mehr im minimum..

Edit nochmal:
Hab mal meine Ergebnisse betrachtet.. je mehr OC ich hab desto weiter sinkt die minimum FPS.. auch als ich 4,2ghz  hatte, sank sie auf sogar 37,1 FPS..
Naja bin immer etwas am Mainboard fehlersuchen..


----------



## Cyron78 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

3022 ^^

Hab ne 295er von Gainward. MHZ nun 707,1530,1191

Mit viel Liebe und Hoffen immer noch fehlerfrei und die Einbrüche von 41 Fps sind mit dem Auge nicht zusehen, muß sich dabei um nen kleinen Lag handeln.


Temps sind bei 60 grad mit 90% Lüfterdrehung.


----------



## sentinel1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Multi-GPU sollte extra bewertet werden und ne höhere Auflösung nutzen, wozu hollt man sich sonst denn ne MULTI-GPU, wenn nicht für hohe Auflösungen?
1920x1080 wäre z.B.: ne spieletaugliche MGPU - Auflösung


----------



## Cyron78 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Naja, kommt drauf an wie hier bewertet wird. Wenn das Ergebniss nur der Person und das was sie an Hardware zur verfügung hat entsprechend bewertet werden soll ists hier so richtig.

Um einen fairen Wettkampf der Grafikkarten alleine erfordert es viele trennungen..


----------



## Potman (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mein letztes Update in die Liste aufgenommen werden würde 

Na los Jungs bencht fleißig weiter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Heute erst angekommen, darf die Kleine schon ein bisschen schwitzen. 

Dies ist ein DX11 Lauf mit den vorgegebenen Settings :

I7 920 @ 3600MHz & GTX480 @ Stock.

Mal kucken, was man da noch rausholen kann.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



e-freak schrieb:


> Heute erst angekommen, darf die Kleine schon ein bisschen schwitzen.
> 
> Dies ist ein DX11 Lauf mit den vorgegebenen Settings :
> 
> ...



Wie kann die 5870 von Potman denn nur wegen eines Overclocks schneller sein als eine GTX 480?
Wohlgemerkt bencht Potman sogar "nur mit nem Phenom"

Ist schon Hammer was OC bringt.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

So dann will ich auch mal  

AMD PhenomII 955 @ 3.6GHz | HD5770 CF @ 935/1360MHz | Score: 2572


----------



## Cyron78 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wie kann die 5870 von Potman denn nur wegen eines Overclocks schneller sein als eine GTX 480?
> Wohlgemerkt bencht Potman sogar "nur mit nem Phenom"
> 
> Ist schon Hammer was OC bringt.


 
Es erhöht die Max FPS und die Punkte steigern mehr -als die Einbrüche im verhältniss fast gleich sind


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Bei manchen Leuten frag ich mich echt wie die mit jener Hardware so viele Punkte bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3913MHz, HD 5870 @ 875/1225, Score: 2476*


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Geht die 5870 nicht höher? das ist die Punktebremse 

Echt interessant das die 5770 im CF wirklich schneller ist als eine 5870


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Sicher würde die höher gehen und zwar um einiges...hab die net getaktet das ist Standardtakt.

Aber das ist schon meine zweite 5870, die andere war von Anfang an defekt. Jetzt hab ich Angst vorm takten


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

DAs 5770 CF ist wirklich beeindruckend....zumal es nur c.a 240 € kostet..... eine einzelne 580 kostet da deutlich mehr.
Allerdings lebt man auch mit CF Problemen.

Aber man sieht schön das die 5770´s sehr gut unter Cf skalieren , ich sehe immer mehr Leute die 5770´s im Kreuzfeuer betreiben.

 @ D3N$0
Was ist mit deiner alten 4870 passiert - ich wäre interessiert....


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Ja CF geht echt nicht schlecht, und so schlim sind dei damit Verbundenen Probleme auch nicht, mir ist bis jetzt nichts weltbewegendes aufgefallen.

Meine 4870 ist im MP


----------



## Alexthealex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hey Leute,
wollte jetzt auch mal eine graKa für unter 100€ mit einbringen^^ hab eine HD 5670 und einen AMD phenom x4 übertaktet auf 2,6Ghz ( weis nich ob mein CPU irgendwelche auswirkungen hat). Die ATI takte sind auf der standarteinstellung ( GPU 775 und mem. 1000 Mhz). Der rest ist im jpeg enthalten. Ist der wert normal für mein system?? fühle mich so abgeschlagen mit meinen 751 punkten. wenn das nicht normal ist, woran könnte es liegen?? Danke schon im Vorraus für eure antworten


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Nachträglich noch der DX10 Lauf, wie vorgegeben.

Core i7 920 @ 3500MHz und die GTX 480 @ Stock.

Interessanterweise sind bei einem erneuten DX11-Lauf die mindest-fps von 30 auf 36 hochgeschnellt.


----------



## Potman (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Komisch ich bin bei Dx10 fünfter  hab doch mehr punkte wie platz 3 und 4.


----------



## Cyron78 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Wenn die Liste aktualisiert werden sollte bin ich trotzdem noch Platz 3 ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Sorry Leute , ich hab gerade keine Zeit , ich aktualiesiere demnächst ordentlich.

Nebenbei habe ich nun keine 4870 mehr sondern ne 5770


----------



## ich558 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

260 GTX Black Edition: 1211 Punkte
Ich frag mich ob die GTX von meinem e6700@3,4Ghz ausgebremst wird auch wenn er  nur zu max 70% ausgelastet wird?


----------



## Woodruff (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

System ist Luftgekühlt


----------



## Cash (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

*Mein Ergebnis kanns leider nur kopieren...*



*Unigine*

*Heaven Benchmark v2.1*

FPS:*55.9*
Scores:*1409*
Min FPS:*11.8*
Max FPS:*118.1*

*Hardware*

Binary:Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release May 21 2010
Operating system:Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU flags:2672MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model:ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series 8.732.0.0 CrossFireX 1024Mb

*Settings*

Render:direct3d11
Mode:1280x1024 8xAA fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter:trilinear
Anisotropy:16x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Replication:disabledTessellation:normal

Unigine Corp. © 2005-2010


----------



## Cyron78 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Ähm ..die Überschrifft sagt 2.0..


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Das ist egal die Unterschiede sind marginal.


----------



## PCTom (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

24/7 Settings die 280 wird bald durch eine 5870 abgelöst sobald diese aus der RMA zurück ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyron78 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

RMA, welcher Hersteller? Ich kann sagen Asus ist seeehr schnell, und bei XFX konnte ich über 3 Monate warten -um dann zu hören sie bekommen ihre 285er noch 260 eu für ersetzt ^^.


----------



## Cash (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist egal die Unterschiede sind marginal.


 

Sehe ich genau so.

Ps.: Werde ich in die Liste aufegenommen?!

mfg


----------



## PCTom (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Cyron78 schrieb:


> RMA, welcher Hersteller? Ich kann sagen Asus ist seeehr schnell, und bei XFX konnte ich über 3 Monate warten -um dann zu hören sie bekommen ihre 285er noch 260 eu für ersetzt ^^.



sapphire


----------



## Cyron78 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**



Cyron78 schrieb:


> 3022 ^^
> 
> Hab ne 295er von Gainward. MHZ nun 707,1530,1191
> 
> ...


 
Hier hatte ich noch den 3ten Platz verteidigt.. Eintrag 83 /Seite 9


----------



## Riot_deluxe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

CPU: Phenom ll 965 @4,0GHz

GPU: GTX480 @800/2000/1600

Bitte in die Liste eintragen


----------



## namoet (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

hab mal tests mit graka oc gemacht

phenomIIx4 940@3,4 ghz

hd 5850@950/1150/1,25V


----------



## Ston3 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Phenom II x3 BE @3.5 GHz

Point of view GTX 465


----------



## MrHide (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Kein OC

i7 960@3,33 Ghz

HD 5970 CrossfireX@ 725/1000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker4Life (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hi,
hier mal meine Ergebnisse beim DirectX 11 Test läuft die CPU mit Standardtakt aber die Graka ist beim Chiptakt auf 825MHz übertaktet und beim Speichertakt auf 1150MHz.Beim DirectX 10 Test läuft die Graka mit Standardtakt und die CPU ist auf 3,6GHz übertaktet.


----------



## cemo (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

So dann bin ich mal dran.

GTX 470 OC, ausgelesen über GPU-Z 

GPU Clock: 752mhz
Memory:    801mhz
Shader:     1503mhz
Volt:         1,025V


----------



## cemo (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

So nochmal ich:

GTX 470 OC , ausgelesen über GPU-Z

GPU Clock 770mhz
Memory    915mhz
Shader     1540mhz
Volt          1,050V


----------



## Legacyy (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

palit hd 4870 1gb @ 805/1100

bitte in die liste eintragen


----------



## Striker434 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

@ ATI XFX 5870 1GB

Bitte in die Liste eintragen

*DX10:*
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7954/dx10g.png

 

*DX11:*
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/559/dx11f.png


----------



## sipsap (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

i5-750 @ 2,9
GTX 275@ 731/1200


----------



## jigsaw83 (26. September 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

Hier meine Ergebnisse,

Gtx 460 Palit Sonic 800/1600/2000 @ SLI

Core i 7 860 @ 3,42 ghz


----------



## sheriff_80 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

sodale hab auch mal den bench bei mir durchlaufen lassen mit den geforderten settings...... und hier mal das ergebnis


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0 *UPDATED**

So Leute habe mal aktualisiert. 



sheriff_80 schrieb:


> sodale hab auch mal den bench bei mir  durchlaufen lassen mit den geforderten settings...... und hier mal das  ergebnis



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das eine GTX 460 so schnell ist, habs mal noch nicht eingetragen , haste vielleicht SLI ?
- Dann ergäbe es Sinn

Edit: Sehe gerade anhand deiner Postings hier im Forum das du SLI hast.Das nächste mal bitte genauer! Bitte auch noch deine OC Daten!

Keep Benching


----------



## nassa (22. Oktober 2010)

DX11 Score: 1066

GTX 460 MSI Hawk @ 950/1900/2050

Core i5 750 @ 4,2 Ghz


----------



## tickymick (23. Oktober 2010)

AMD Phenom 1055t @stock und Gigabyte GTX460 @stock mit den Einstellungen aus dem Startpost.


----------



## Tobucu (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Benchmark wurde auf einem MSI 870A Fuzion gemacht.  Mit:
Xfx 5870 @ 880/ 1760/ 1250  & MSI 460 Hawk @ 850/ 1700/ 1950


----------



## kalkone (27. Oktober 2010)

mehr cpu takt nützt da ja garnichts, obwohl meine cpu die karte normal limitiert...
einmal hab ich meinen x4 9950be mit 2,6ghz und einmal mit 3,1ghz durchlaufen lassen.
graka ist die hd6870


----------



## Chicago (27. Oktober 2010)

DX10: 1506

Intel Pentium E2180 @ 3,4GHz; 2x 8800GTS 640 @ Core: 621MHz, Shader: 1566MHz, Speicher: 936MHz


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2010)

AMD Phenom 9950 BE @ Stock
GTX 470 @ Stock

DX10 Score: 1449

DX11 Score: 925


----------



## kalkone (27. Oktober 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> AMD Phenom 9950 BE @ Stock
> GTX 470 @ Stock
> 
> DX10 Score: 1449
> ...



mach mal bei dir bitte noch mit 8x AA unter dx11

danke


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2010)

Gainward GTX 460 GLH - SLI 

800/1600/2000

Intel Core i7 980X


----------



## Folterknecht (29. Oktober 2010)

GTX 460 1GB @ 850.5|1702|999.5 MHz


----------



## Folterknecht (29. Oktober 2010)

Update:

GTX 460 1GB @ 900|1800|999.5 MHz


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2010)

kalkone schrieb:


> mach mal bei dir bitte noch mit 8x AA unter dx11
> 
> danke




Ok, nun hier nochma, auf speziellen Wunsch:

GTX 470 @ stock mit 8x AA unter DX11

Score: 938

Was ich erstaunlich finde, mit dem veralteten Grakatreiber, den ich vor dem Benchen hatte, hab ich 950 erzielt. Leider hab ich kein Screenshot davon. Dachte, der Neueste wäre besser. Is aber nich so. Aber egal.


----------



## Nyuki (30. Oktober 2010)

Da bin Isch


----------



## Sturmtank (30. Oktober 2010)

hier ist meins


----------



## RedBrain (10. November 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @Originaltakt und Powercolor Radeon HD 6870 @Originaltakt​ 
DirectX10:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Score: 1990

DirectX11:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Score: 755

EDIT: @Sturmtank Du hast 1280x720 genommen, bitte benchen Sie nochmal mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 (laut Threadersteller). Die FPS-Werte sind etwas niedriger als gedacht​


----------



## Shinigami92 (12. November 2010)

hiermit würde ich auch gern an der schlacht teilnehmen^^

dx10:2090 (edit ungültig)
dx11:1167

wobei ich gtx480 @stock hab und e8400@4.32 hab
dx10 bench muss ich aber warscheinlich nochma machen (erstens fullscreen zweitens minfps von 6.8 kann nicht sein^^)


----------



## RedBrain (13. November 2010)

Benchmarks IMMER 2x durchlaufen lassen, weil der erste Run mit Nachladerucklern zu rechnen ist, das zwingt Min FPS ins Knie, bei 2ten Run sollte es alle normal sein.

EDIT: Achso, es liegt nicht an Fullscreen, was du gesagt hast. Das liegt an Nachladeruckler.


----------



## Shinigami92 (13. November 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Benchmarks IMMER 2x durchlaufen lassen, weil der erste Run mit Nachladerucklern zu rechnen ist, das zwingt Min FPS ins Knie, bei 2ten Run sollte es alle normal sein.
> 
> EDIT: Achso, es liegt nicht an Fullscreen, was du gesagt hast. Das liegt an Nachladeruckler.



ok vielen dank
dann könnt ihr also den dx11 bench schon mal nehmen, den hab ich 2x durchlaufen lassen und das 2. ergebniss genommen!
ich werd dann wohl nochma dx10 benchen


edit: so da is mein neuer dx10 bench
score:2214


----------



## -Moof- (13. November 2010)

*Neu*

Bitte Um Aufnahme !? 

(geforderte Einstellung Seite 1)

DX-10 Score: 1493

Gainward GTX260 GS OC@ 700|1100|1510 GPU-Z Vali.(Klick mich)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 | 3606.22 MHz | -Moof- | 1,264V | WaKü | EVGA790i Ultra SLI | CPU-Z Vali.(Klick mich)


----------



## veteran (14. November 2010)

DX 10 Score : 2359
Zotac 295 gtx Standart | i7 920 3400 MHz|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (14. November 2010)

Falscher Thread Sorry


----------



## veteran (14. November 2010)

So jetzt nochmal für diesen Thread!
Score : 2713
Zotac gtx 295 OC| @ 675|1455|1200| i7 920 3400 MHz|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (19. November 2010)

völlig sinnlos hier alles. wird eh nicht aktualisiert vorne


----------



## PCTom (21. November 2010)

BÄM 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







BÄM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vorax (22. November 2010)

hier mal von mir


----------



## Nyuki (23. November 2010)

Mini Update !


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2010)

Hardware :

i7 980X (Standardtakt)
GTX 460 GLH (800 / 1600 / 2000) - SLI 
6 GB RAM 1333 Mhz

... der Beweis... 2 GTX 460er sind schneller als eine GTX 580 (Nicht OC)


----------



## veteran (6. Dezember 2010)

Score:1533
gtx 580|@850|1700|2100
i7 920|@3400MHz(OC)
DX11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veteran (6. Dezember 2010)

Score:3229
gtx 580|@850|1700|2100
i7 920|@3400MHz(OC)
DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boti261980 (6. Dezember 2010)

Von mir gibts auch mal was, man achte auf die minimum FPS! 

X6 1090T @ 4,15GHz - 2x2GB DDR2-1070 CL5 - GTX580 @ stock + GTX285 (PhysX)
DX10 -------------------- DX11


----------



## Gordon A. Freeman (9. Januar 2011)

Dann will auch ich meine Daten zeigen.


----------



## Gordon A. Freeman (9. Januar 2011)

Und die DX10 Resultate:


----------



## Deadless (15. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portvv (16. März 2011)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> Von mir gibts auch mal was, man achte auf die minimum FPS!
> 
> X6 1090T @ 4,15GHz - 2x2GB DDR2-1070 CL5 - GTX580 @ stock + GTX285 (PhysX)
> DX10 -------------------- DX11


 
die minimum fps sind für die settings nicht aussergewöhnlich , schafft meine 480 auch , erstens hast du eine sehr niedrige auflösung und zweitens ist tesselation nur auf normal und nicht extrem , daher ... Wayne


----------



## Rail (26. März 2011)

rofl alle posten mit unterschiedlichen settings...


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

1070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## widder0815 (26. März 2011)

*DX 11 Settings*

1280x1024
*8xAA*
16xAF
Tessellation normal
Replication enabled
Volumetric enabled
Refraction enabled
Occlusion enabled
Shaders High
Textures High

Mal mit meiner 24/7 Gaming einstellung


----------



## AchtBit (24. Mai 2011)

@widder0815, in deinem screenshoot ist replication auf disabled.

meine dx9 Ergebnisse

Genital Settings:
1280x1024 windowed
Standard Bench
Score 1958

Real Settings:
2048x1152 fullscreeen
8x Supersampling AA
16x AF max. Qualität
Standard Bench
Score 1161


----------



## widder0815 (25. Mai 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> @widder0815, in deinem screenshoot ist replication auf disabled.



Kp , hab alles angestellt was geht ...weiß nicht wie oder wieso das nicht geht .


----------



## Icz3ron3 (4. Juni 2011)

ist version 2.5 auch ok???

bench in dx10 und dx11


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. Juli 2011)

Hab mal den DX11 Bench gemacht, hab leider zu spät gesehen das es 2.5 war.

Darkknightrippper | Scores : 1048 | PhII 945@3,5GHz | HD 6850@940/1150



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic1806 (24. Juli 2011)

Will ich mich auch mal mit einreihen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg. Markus

Ps. Dualcore rockt


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juli 2011)

Warum denn nur 2,75GHz?  Hau mal auf 3,6 das Teil


----------



## Gothic1806 (27. Juli 2011)

Das is Intel Speedstep mit 6er Multi unter last läuft er mit nem 7er Multi auf 458 Mhz Fsb mit 3,2 Ghz siehe Signatur und das schon seit fast 4 Jahren .
Leider macht er ab da Probleme will ned viel höher .

Mfg  Markus


----------



## Cäptan Price (3. September 2011)

1295 Scores Intel q9400  ddr3 Kingston 1333 mhz und radeon 6950 dirt3 Edi. Auflösung 1920 Einstellung standart heaven.


----------



## Robonator (3. September 2011)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Will ich mich auch mal mit einreihen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt das Design vom CPU-Z. wo gibs das?

Hier mal mein bestes ergebnis.  Sys siehe Sig 
Oh Tesselation war auf normal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mit Extreme Tesselation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

hier mal verschiedene Taktraten des 2.5 heavenbenches mit der gewünschten Einstellung ,

Evgasüchtiger | CPU PH II 965 @3,6Ghz | PoV Charged TGT Edition GTX 560ti 1020/2040/2500@1,062v | OCZ 1600mhz @ 1800mhz | Avg 42,5fps @ 1072 punkte








default GTX 560ti : 820/1640/2000@0,950v natürlich  ( ich kann leider nicht tiefer als 0,950v  muss erst noch das bios modden  = *Avg 34,4fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










meine originale Oc Version : 860/1720/2000@0,950v anstatt 1,012v  = *Avg 35,4 fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








900/1800/2200@0,950v = *Avg 37,6fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










950/1900/2300@0,950v = *Avg 39,6fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








meine 24/7 settings seit Monaten 970/1940/2400@0,962v ( sind auch stable mit 980/1960/2450@0,950v , aber ich gegeb imme eine stufe mehr spannung und bisl weniger takt ) = *Avg 40,6fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






990/1980/2500@0,962v = *Avg 41,7fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






1000/2000/2520@0,987v = *Avg 42,2fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







1020/2040/2500@1,062v = *Avg 42,5fps*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







@ Darkknightrippper

bitte stelle 8xAA ein


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2011)

@Ati Miniac 93

Ich finde es sollte noch eine neue tabelle gemacht werden für 2.5, da man mit dieser neuen version weniger punkte macht.
Und es sollten auch wirklich alle mit der gleichen einstellung benchen damit man einen wirklichen vergleich hat.....!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. September 2011)

Los Jungs eure Ergebnisse posten


----------



## schrotflinte56 (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

hier mal ein gtx285 SLI gespann @ 710MHz/1580MHz/ RAM 1323MHz.

mfg


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2011)

@ 
*Evgasüchtiger* 


Wie kommt es das deine stock GTX 560 Ti ne niedrgiere Punktzahl hat als meine 6850?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2011)

eventuell mal mit 1280x1024 durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> hier mal ein gtx285 SLI gespann @ 710MHz/1580MHz/ RAM 1323MHz.
> 
> mfg


 
hier mal auch mit 2.0 getestet mit den gleichen einstellungen gegen zwei 285@high oc gegen meine 560ti@24/7 settings also mit max oc komme ich da bestimmt locker ran...hammer und meine min fps sind sogar höher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

naja, im moment arbeite ich hier mit modifizierten beta treiber der ein wenig buggy ist.
ist halt SLI auf einem x38 crossfire board
wenn die xdevs den angekündigten hyper-sli treiber bringen dürfte das noch ein wenig mehr bringen!

mfg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*

ich benutze auch den beta treiber


----------



## AMDFan2005 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte heute auch mal Unigine Heaven durchlaufen lassen. Leider funktioniert es auf meinem System absolut nicht. 
Wenn ich auf den Desktop Shortcut klicke passiert garnichts. Und wenn ich auf die Heaven.exe im Programme Ordner klicke, öffnet sich nur ein schwarzes Fenster mit der Unigine Bildunterschrift. Weiter passiert leider nichts. 

Woran könnte das liegen? 

Mein System:

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64 Bit)
CPU: Intel i5 2500k@4.2GHz
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
GPU: NVIDIA Geforce 560 TI (2048MB) (per Lucid Virtu im i-Mode eingebunden)
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1600 (GEIL Black Dragon CL 9-9-9-28-2T)

Unigine ist im Lucid Virtu Controll Panel aufgeführt und ich habe sichergestellt, dass die Pfade auch übereinstimmen. 

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich eine Creative Soundkarte (Creative HS-950 USB Headset) verwende? Davon steht etwas auf der Unigine Seite. Nur leider kann ich in meinem abgespeckten Treiberfenster keinen "Game Mode" auswählen.


----------



## Boti261980 (19. Oktober 2011)

@AMDFan2005
Hallo, probier mal die Version 2.1, die gibt es hier @ techpowerup
Wenn es damit auch nicht geht, musst evt. einen anderen Lucid Virtu Mode einstellen.

Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit v2.1:

Boti261980 - Score *2702* - AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 4,2GHz - 2x GeForce GTX 580


----------



## AMDFan2005 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Danke. Werde ich mal versuchen. 

Derzeit verwende ich übrigens die 2.5-


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Eure Ergebnisse] Unigine Heaven 2.0*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich benutze auch den beta treiber


und schon max oc gefahren?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (20. Oktober 2011)

Habe das Problem gefunden. 
Lag an Lucid Virtu. 

Habe jetzt auf den d-mode geswitched, damit läuft es. Bei den Ergebnissen wird allerdings eine Intel HD 3000 mit 3.9GB Grafikspeicher angezeigt. 

Im i-mode lief sogar RAGE mit der Intel HD 3000 und ich habe es erst bemerkt, als ich mich über das mangelhafte Anti-Aliasing verwundert habe. 

Wohl doch noch nicht so ausgereift, die Sache.


EDIT: Hier meine Werte. Benchmark durchgeführt mit Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ Evgasüchtiger
du wolltest doch noch einen run mit max oc mit deiner 560ti machen.
bring den mal bitte, bin wirklich daran interressiert.

@ Boti261980
kannst du bitte auch mal einen run mit directX10 machen?

und noch ein  2.0 update mit stabilen HyperSLI und diesmal wirklich mit q9650 @ 4GHz (hab nämlich auf dem screenshot erst gesehen das nur 3,8GHz anlagen )
2x GTX285 2048mb @710MHz/ 1580MHz / 1325MHz RAM


mfg


----------



## Boti261980 (21. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem gefunden.
> Lag an Lucid Virtu.
> 
> EDIT: Hier meine Werte. Benchmark durchgeführt mit Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic.
> ...


 Die Werte sind normal für eine GTX560, aber nicht für eine Intel HD GPU. 


schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @ Boti261980
> kannst du bitte auch mal einen run mit directX10 machen?


Bitte schee:

DX10: Boti261980 - Score *3952* - AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 4,2GHz - 2x GeForce GTX 580 (stock)


----------



## L3stat (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus 6950 DCII  @900MHZ GPU Core i 7 2600k@stock
Upsala falsche AA Einstellung wird noch korrigiert!


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

@L3stat Das ist der 2.5er den du benutzt, hier gehts um den 2.0er
Vllt. sollte man einen Restart/Extra Thread für 2.5 machen, der hat weniger Punkte


----------

